# Louisiana



## ron70062 (Dec 10, 2008)

anyone live here in Louisiana


----------



## jonjon (Jul 27, 2020)

I do beautiful Lafayette.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I grew up in Houma, and lived there until I was 23...

I went back in Spring break in 2019... First time back since the Christmas before Katrina. It was fun to visit New Orleans and Houma again...


----------

